
Using the Serverless framework to deploy hybrid serverless/cluster workflows - ryfeus
https://serverless.com/blog/deploy-hybrid-serverless-cluster-workflows/
======
ryfeus
Link to the repo with code and libs
[https://github.com/ryfeus/stepfunctions2processing](https://github.com/ryfeus/stepfunctions2processing)

